# 2005 GKF Items



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

Well we have a few real good ones...

New Rests ...
CAPTIVATOR Arrow Rest 
Patented Design uses no cables or string attachments it is powered by a unique trigger system.Contains the arrow in up position and gives the clearance of a Dropaway.
Whisper Disk improved w A-42 material.

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/images/adverts/hunter1.jpg

New mid range series of rests,and a cost effective Dropaway. 
Also we have a new 6 blade Broadhead a Personal Bow Holder and much more.

Dealers come see us at Booth 317 ATA show

GKF Tech


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Looking good GKF
Think im deff going to have to give the CAPTIVATOR a test run


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I cannot get their site to pull up. I haven't been able to for the last couple of weeks. Is it just me or is any one else having the trouble


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*I cannot get their site to pull up*

I just clicked on the link that GKF Tech posted and it worked for me.  So does their main site. Soooooooooo it has to be your machine.

Dick


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

*WOW!!!!*

That Captivator has my attention.. can't wait to see what else you guys have up your sleeves.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*KB......many more*

Items for 2005...

Will have more photos up soon.

GKF Tech


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

great looking new rests for 2005, should be another banner year for your firm..........


----------



## razortec (Nov 13, 2002)

any new info on the redesigned Answer release for '05?


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

Whisper Disk improved w A-42 material 

love the new disk material. easier on my vanes than the orignal one.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes ...Quiet and Tough*

New A42 Disk material is silent and deadly! 
Check out the BEST Hunting Rest.
Whisper Disk.

GKF Tech


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

GKF Tech
Anything new for us target shooters out there?


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Would you mind posting a picture of the 6 bladed broadhead? I am very interested in seeing what it looks like. Thanks.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Marcus the new tko target model is outstanding, it is a launcher metal blade as well as the normal tko fork rest in drop away. I tested it and have on my spot bow now, setup in 1/2 hour and still shooting bullets after about a month of shooting daily. I am getting the best groups of my life with this simple rest assm and my alpine single cam bow ( impact one ) that is three years old...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Some new GKF Rest


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

the Captivator sorta looks like the QAD Ultra Rest. What is the difference?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

sweet old bill said:


> Marcus the new tko target model is outstanding, it is a launcher metal blade as well as the normal tko fork rest in drop away. I tested it and have on my spot bow now, setup in 1/2 hour and still shooting bullets after about a month of shooting daily. I am getting the best groups of my life with this simple rest assm and my alpine single cam bow ( impact one ) that is three years old...


Cheers Bill. Have shot the TKO and it's my choice of rest for those who wish to try a few out without spending a fortune. I personally prefer a fixed blade so don't need the extra features.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

TimClark said:


> the Captivator sorta looks like the QAD Ultra Rest. What is the difference?



No cables.

It has a unique trigger mechanism.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Gkf*

They have been the innovators in rest for a whole lot of years. Almost 90% of other companies have had a take off on GKF rests


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I agree, Golden Key Futura's business, which started in the early 1970's was focused around arrow rests.

I remember the first Pacesetter arrow rests...they were made out of flexible plastic...SHOOT AROUND LAUNCHERS, and were, as far as I know the FIRST launcher type rests manufactured here in the USA...they caught on quickly, and were soon followed with the Pacesetter STEEL blades that are still in existence to this day (without much of a change, I might add).

So, as GKF Tech states, most all of the other LAUNCHER type rests originated really from the GKF pacesetter and the shape might be different, but the principle is the same....shoot AROUND arrow rests where TOTAL CLEARANCE is NOT necessary...just minimize the contact and shoot.

Of course there were the MatchI and the Match II arrow rests...and I have a few of those still in the box too...about 1974 or 1975 vintage, I believe?

field14


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

As a archery shop owner I have to say that the product of GK have been on the leading edge from the 70's. It is great to work with a team that strives to develop the best rest and has the quality of this firm. Plus they are 100% made in the good old USA. I like field14 have used there products in NFAA from the 70's to the IBO and also spot shooting. I never have had over the years had a problem with there rests. Thanks gk for your products..


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

That rest looks great and the 6 blade head should leave a great blood trail.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Trigger Mechanism?*

Can someone explain the trigger mechanism? Can't figure out what that tube is all about. Is it durable? Looks like that tube would be a problem in the woods?


----------



## PremedB (Jul 22, 2004)

Aboy,my dealer had a chance to check out and shoot the new Captivator the GKF rep brought into his shop.
He was very impressed and said the unique trigger system uses a wraped bicycle cable as the trigger system,that is tough and works everytime.
He said he ordered 24 captivators.
I want one


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*New 6 blade cut on contact is Unique for sure.*

This head took 4 Elk this year and it made some holes.
It works and is Patent Pending.

GKF tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mr G....*

The Infiniti will be hard to beat on that Mathews!

but WINNING VEGAS with the CAPTIVATOR may be possible?

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have 70+# of KE from my Darton Tundra and a 6 blade BH and whitetails sound like fun!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Oh Yes.*

6 Blade is a very unique head ,
we used it on some very big game this year....
What a performer!

Also watch for the push on the NEW Improved MIRAGE HD.
Rest used by Randy Ulmer .


GKF Tech


----------



## all4bows (Dec 6, 2004)

*Tko*

Anyone you know try a TKO on an Allegiance yet? Any ofthis new stuff on your website yet? Thx


----------



## Bowtech Rocks (Jun 26, 2003)

*I was going to try a TKO on an Allegience, but it sold too soon!!*

I will let you know when I get another Allegience and put the TKO on it. The new Bowtech risers are thicker, and have a lot of cutout. This is giving other rest manufacturers fits !! I know my Infiniti fits them with room to spare.
GKF Tech , I missed you at the ATA Show, I was hoping to meet you in person. My Pro Shop ordered quite a few rests, and I got to play with a Captivator. I love the full containment, with the advantages of a dropaway, all in one package. It looks to be a very solid, reliable rest !! I also looked at your new dropaway rests. A dropaway rest that retails around $25 ??? You're going to sell a lot of those !! Everything at the ATA show looked as solid and reliable as always, keep up the great work !!


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

all4bows... 

I currently have a TKO on an '04 Pro 40 dually... I believe that '04/'05 risers are either identical or very similar.. I had to flip the bar on the TKO to get enough windage to get it far enough over to the left (Rt handed).. What you do is.. 1: flip the main bar that mounts to the riser.. so that the verical adjustment bar is on the left side of the main bar.. instead of the right side... then the horizontal bar mounts to the verical bar.. this give you about 1/2-3/4" more adjustment to the left. If I can get the digicam to work.. I'll get some pics..


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

Bow Tech Rocks....The new Logic Dropaway is a great price and easy to set up.

Hope to see you in Vegas.

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I might try this GKF Vapor launcher on my TKO


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Can someone post a pic and info of the new 6 blade head? The site doesn't work for me either  PS, I wanted a Rip cord or QAD, but man, that captivator looks pretty nice! I NEED to learn some more about it and it may be my rest of choice. Frank


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mathews???*

Captivator rest looks really interesting, but I can't see how it will work with a Switchback. Any answers GKTech?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I went to the web sight and no info.

How does the captivator trigger work??? Looks interesting so let us no.


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Infiniti*

GKF Tech:

I am so impressed with the Infiniti and the TKO rests you provided me. On my spot bow (2002 ProTec with CC) I am using the Infiniti rest. Just had out State Indoors, shot a 599 with 100. Considering I am a young 68 years old I do not think that is to bad of a score for a young fella.

You put me on staff last year and provided me with the Infiniti. I sent an email to your Staff Cordinator asking her if I could get another Infiniti for my UltraTec field bow. I have not heard anything. Please send me a PM. If it is an issue of dollars let me know how much so I can get a check in the mail. 

I feel that with my shooting activities and abilities that I have been doing the job as one of you staff shooters in Alaska.

I will be in Vegas, will look you up when I get there.  

Alaska Sam


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes Sam...*

We will be showing at the VEGAs show .
See you there

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Truth
Here you go
DEADHEAD ‘BANSHEE’™ Broadheads
2-Blade and NEW 6-Blade 
Here are two cut-on-impact heads that will out penetrate the competition and split bone for a faster kill.

Cut-On-Impact Design 
Available in 100 and 125 grain versions 
Increased Penetration 
Great Flight Characteristics 
Easy To Tune 
.048” Stainless Steel Main Blade 
6 Blade Design Offers 4 Extra Bleeder Blades for larger entry/exit channel 
Great For Light Arrows/Low Poundage Bows


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Just saw the new products from golden key at the Kinsey archery show...lots of activity at gk ..quality does tell


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Sweet....*

Nice meeting you! at Kinseys.....

Let me know what you need or want to try BUD!

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/index.htm

GKF Tech :wink:


----------



## PremedB (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks MR.GKF*

For the PM and the link.

Great products .


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Looks like the a cross between the QAD Ultrarest and the Trapdoor.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mike...*

Check you PMs ...i sent you out a Arrow Catcher for your TKO....Enjoy....

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Thanks...New Photos*

Everyone check out the new Golden Key Web Site.

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com

Please GKF Shooters send us your Tinning/Trophy Pictures we are updating our Trophy Room at this time. 
PM me

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes*

We are currently taking new Applications for 2005 Staff Shooters

Go to Support Forum on Website.

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com


GKF Tech


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

This is a good company to be on the staff. They have top notch people, products, and customer service. Have treated me nothing but GREAT!


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Thanks Folks....*

GKF has been at this a long time over 30 years ,Martin is one of only a few companys that is still in it and been at it longer than us!

That says a ton! :beer: 


GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The new web site is sweet. Well done GKF


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

6 Blad Banshee How does oen sharpen it?


I am stumped


We have used the banshee but it need to be sharper when it comes Take a gander at MAGNUS they are scary sharp when they arrive TINK


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Bleeders remove....*

on the new Banshee 6....

Also check out our the new GKF Dropaway package drawing which includes some 2 blade Banshees.
It is a great package and Enter for FREE.

go to our Support Forum for info
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/cgi-bin/gkforum/cutecast.pl?forum=16

GKF Tech :wink:


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*contest ....*

Go to our web site .
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com

then click on our support Forum ...
Go to DRAWING Thread.


GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Elk nut..*

Send me another PM please...

GKF Tech


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

GKF Tech, When are we going to see the redesigned Mirage ??


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

{wp}ArcherWolf said:


> GKF Tech, When are we going to see the redesigned Mirage ??


I think it's new and redesigned for this year.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*PM me on Mirage...*

Very soon...

elknut... Those Banshees are coming!

GKF Tech :shade:


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

GFK Tech---I did recieve them!!! Thank You!! I'll be shooting them within a week and see how they perform!!!! They appear to be a tough looking head!!

ElkNut1


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Very Tough Banshees*

For penetration ,you cannot beat them.

GKF Ben


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*TKO is...*

Both Target and Hunter....

check out site...

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Yes ...*

Tech info is on site ...

click on support at top.

GKF Tech


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*sponsor...*

Go to to and xlick on Support ...info on joining our staff.
GKF Tech


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

GKF Tech said:


> Go to to and xlick on Support ...info on joining our staff.
> GKF Tech


You need to update the pic of the Mirage. :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have the NEW 05 mirage here is a pic from my poopy digital camera!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What you are having a hard time seeing is the new adjusters. Its is way better for tuning or getting the custom fit to your riser.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

For those who don't already know it has a large scoop.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like a slight improvement on the camo too.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Our Arrow Holder...*

Arrow Catcher is included with all our Dropaways. TKO,Premier,Mirage...

http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/images/2005/006.jpg


http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com/new2005.htm

Rembrant ...I would have sent you a few..no charge..

GKF Tech :shade:


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

sold a lot of the tko drop away after doing the testing early this year. Also still selling the wisper disk to hunters and also to younger archers. the young archers the rest ( wisper disk ) keeps the arrow on the bow, this helps them improve there aim. I would very much be willing to test any of your new products again this year or next. I have sold some of the gold scopes for 3D,
but I see you have new products in this area as well. My customers keep saying why can I have a scope that will work for spot ( indoor) and also work for the 3D season. I have recommend the 2x or 4x that would meet there needs, is there a suggested beeter choice ? I see some of the indoor archers are up to a 8x scope, I do not think that then could be used oputside on those dark targets....I like the newer arrow holder on the drop away, they do keep the arrow in place till the draw cycle and pickup of the arrow. Thanks again for leading the mfg of quality product for archers. :thumbs_up 

yours in archery
Bill Olmesdahl
Sweet Old Bill's ( SOB )
archery Pro shop


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

okarcher said:


> I cannot get their site to pull up. I haven't been able to for the last couple of weeks. Is it just me or is any one else having the trouble


The link was busted for me as well, "URL NOT FOUND". Smoke and Mirrors is what I've gotten from GKF since buying their premeire "Infinity drop" rest. The last was a public offer to send me a new one, a private PM has gone unanswered. The story just keeps getting better and more memorable for anyone that here's it.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*NEW 2006 Items coming!!!*

Will have them posted soon!

Our Site is at
http://www.goldenkeyarchery.com

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have taken two deer with the new 05 Mirage and it is fantastic.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*It is Whitetail...*

Super Hunting Rest!

GKF Tech


----------

